# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Wow, just wow.........

## WHOADY4SHOADY

http://gametrailers.com/player/21759.html

I edited it, and now it is bigger and in HD.

----------


## Big

Hell yeah!

----------


## twosocks40

Ditto on the wows. I might have to buy one of those consoles just for this game.

----------


## Mogamedogz

Imagine how fvckin awesome that would be if it were actual GAMEPLAY!!?? That would be sick!!

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> Imagine how fvckin awesome that would be if it were actual GAMEPLAY!!?? That would be sick!!


Dont blow your load to fast, but that is actual gameplay, and the game is only around 50% complete from what I have been reading.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

damn...

----------


## skinnyhb

regardless of graphics and stuff, there is no way they can get ground game stuff up to a realistic pace.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> regardless of graphics and stuff, there is no way they can get ground game stuff up to a realistic pace.


Yeah, it is going to be hard I agree. They will probably have most of the ground game based off of counters, like in Virtua Fighter. I dont know if any of you guiys play it, but I do and its cool. Like if you go to do a grab of some sort, and the other guy inputs the same button combination as you, you get out. So basically you will have to look at what they kee grabbing for , like your arm or ankle or whatever.

----------


## Mogamedogz

> Dont blow your load to fast, but that is actual gameplay, and the game is only around 50% complete from what I have been reading.


No way... NOT A CHANCE.  :Liar:  

lol- J/k man... but seriously... there is no way that is actual gameplay.

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

looks good but so did past UFC games and they all sucked balls

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

and i would say the first few scenes were gameplay, and cutscenes at the end

----------


## nalbano34

That looks pretty sweet, and chuck only wishes that was real!

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> No way... NOT A CHANCE.  
> 
> lol- J/k man... but seriously... there is no way that is actual gameplay.


Im promise you it is. I am a gamehead in the rest of my spare time, and trust me there is even better stuff out there. If you get a chance check out Crysis for PC and Killzone 2 for PS3. There are vids on the same site. They look just as good if not better. Dont forget that there are only 2 people on screen in a fighting game its noe much to render.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

double post, sorry.

----------

